

Show HN: One new interesting fact/story emailed to you daily - lettergram
http://lettergram.net/learning/

======
ColinWright
This is really, really confusing. Having signed up I get taken to a page to
select a list. So I select a list, only be be taken to the registration page.
I resubmit my email address, and then get _another_ confirmation email with a
link to update my profile.

I don't get it. Am I signed up to a list? Which one? Why was I given a choice
when I then got taken to registration?

Have you done _any_ usability testing?

I'm glad I used a throw-away address for this - I don't have high hopes for
it.

